# Worried about meningitis



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm probably just freaking myself out but my son woke in the night with a fever. I didn't take his temp but I can tell it's not high. I should add He is fully unvaccinated and he is 17 months. He has no other symptoms, no cough, he's happy, no runny nose. I'm concerned though bc he has like six little dots on his face. They are small like a pin prick size but they do not go away when pressed on. I always do the press test when my kids have a rash bc I always assume the worse! I have extreme anxiety. He doesn't seem to have a stiff neck. He is very tired though. He asked for his nap which he never does and asked for it about an hour early. Am I just overreacting?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Why don't you post in the I'm not vaccinating forum?
http://www.mothering.com/community/f/443/im-not-vaccinating
Lots of mamas there have experiences when such things arise.
Best


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

I believe she already has a thread over there - probably just looking for a few more responses by covering a few forums









http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1399450/meningitis/0_50#post_17596627


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes I did thx! I got more responses over there bc it is more active!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Good, sounds like everything is going okay now
Best to you


----------

